# Pulling the trigger on Trident Z RGB Ram, May God Help Me If This Does Not Work. Are they even worth it?



## DeadlyTitan (Jan 4, 2018)

So, its been 2 weeks and i have entered my vacation and i am getting pretty impatient cause the stupid ram i want is out of stock (Corsair Vengeance RGB, since i heard it have better compatibility with msi boards).  

I Decided that i do not want to waste my vacation just waiting for parts and just pull the trigger on the Trident Z RGB. May god help me if this combo does not work as i have an MSI Z370 krait gaming board, and i heard bad things about G.Skill refusing to play nice on non Asus boards. I just hope i do not end up bricking my ram. 

Please note that i am only referring to controlling the RGB part, not about ram being compatible with the board since its a DDR4 ram and it is compatible, but that is not the reason am worried .. When am buying an RGB ram i would like to control its RGB too without corrupting the SPD or bricking the Ram. 

All this makes me think, Is the RGB ram even worth it? or am i just better off buying an general ram. I mean i do like the flashy RGB stuff but not when they are ultra super buggy as they are right now, at least not at the risk of bricking the ram or corrupting its SPD's. So are they worth it?


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jan 4, 2018)

I've never heard of bricking ram or corrupting the spd cause of rgb lighting. Are you 100% sure you're serious ?


----------



## DeadlyTitan (Jan 4, 2018)

Y





cucker tarlson said:


> I've never heard of bricking ram or corrupting the spd cause of rgb lighting. Are you 100% sure you're serious ?



yep am positive. 

Source - 




__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/75ykzu

you can see similar results if you google about them. 

The issue is that at this point people are having expensive memory corrupted by the RGB feature and the software that operates it. This is a serious issue caused by using the product as it was intended. I have seen a number of unwitting customers become victims of the SPD problem.


----------



## mobiuus (Jan 4, 2018)

when i switched to asrock's z370 gaming fatal1ty i wanted to get these g.skill trident z rgb 4000mhz but duuuude....
when i read how many users have issues like u described with these ram i said f**k that and went for corsair dominator platinum 4000mhz c19 1.35v
and thx God i didn't regret that!
sure they have ''only'' white leds but 4x8gb fired up from the start at 4ghz and i got zero issues


----------



## thesmokingman (Jan 4, 2018)

Rocking 32gb 3600mhz Trident RGBs on a MSI x299 Carbon w/o issues with a 7820x at 5ghz. Regarding the RGB control, I haven't bothered installing the software, can't really see the DIMMs with the case closed so...


----------



## DeadlyTitan (Jan 4, 2018)

DarkStalker said:


> when i switched to asrock's z370 gaming fatal1ty i wanted to get these g.skill trident z rgb 4000mhz but duuuude....
> when i read how many users have issues like u described with these ram i said f**k that and went for corsair dominator platinum 4000mhz c19 1.35v
> and thx God i didn't regret that!
> sure they have ''only'' white leds but 4x8gb fired up from the start at 4ghz and i got zero issues




yes that is exactly why i am hesitating soo much to buy them, not to mention this sticks are soo expensive (32 GB 2x16 cost something like $600 where i live) 



thesmokingman said:


> Rocking 32gb 3600mhz Trident RGBs on a MSI x299 Carbon w/o issues with a 7820x at 5ghz. Regarding the RGB control, I haven't bothered installing the software, can't really see the DIMMs with the case closed so...



well if i am buying an RGB ram then i sure want to control them. I got a case with Glass side panel where i can see through.


----------



## Johan45 (Jan 4, 2018)

From what I know that's a fairly old issue, was affecting ASUS boards in conjunction with the AURA software. I haven't read any issues with this in months now so I would think the issue has been fixed. Besides that you're using an MSI motherboard.


----------



## Totally (Jan 4, 2018)

Issue was old and could be considered pebkac since caused by software that barely qualified as beta and only could download from g.skills own website with a warning in bright red letters stating do not install simultaneously with Asus Aura. Having Asus Aura software and the aforementioned led to no end of bugs which have either directly or indirectly resolved by completely moving to Aura.


----------



## DeadlyTitan (Jan 4, 2018)

well old or not i still cannot risk it when its going to cost me $600 for 32 GB. Its not just about money but also about breaking the workflow in case something happens. So, i went ahead and bought a pair of these 16 GB modules. To compensate for my loss of RGB ram i went ahead and bought an RGB CPU air cooler that is certified to work with my board  ..

I think am going to be happy with it.

Thank you all.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 4, 2018)

DeadlyTitan said:


> well old or not i still cannot risk it when its going to cost me $600 for 32 GB. Its not just about money but also about breaking the workflow in case something happens. So, i went ahead and bought a pair of these 16 GB modules. To compensate for my loss of RGB ram i went ahead and bought an RGB CPU air cooler that is certified to work with my board  ..
> 
> I think am going to be happy with it.
> 
> Thank you all. View attachment 95531



Crucial tends to be very compatible, for awhile there it was gskill but its now a mixed bag with them


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 4, 2018)

DeadlyTitan said:


> i would like to control its RGB too without corrupting the SPD or bricking the Ram


Wut?

Also


DeadlyTitan said:


> cause the stupid ram i want is out of stock (Corsair Vengeance RGB


Where have you been looking? I just bought 16GB 3600MHz ram myself off of Amazon and got it on Dec 31st. So literally this past Sunday and I havent had issues with it being out of stock. Where do you live?


----------



## DeadlyTitan (Jan 4, 2018)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Wut?
> 
> Also
> 
> Where have you been looking? I just bought 16GB 3600MHz ram myself off of Amazon and got it on Dec 31st. So literally this past Sunday and I havent had issues with it being out of stock. Where do you live?



I believe its an 2x8 GB ram you bought ? i am looking for 2x16 GB and that's not available


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 4, 2018)

DeadlyTitan said:


> I believe its an 2x8 GB ram you bought ? i am looking for 2x16 GB and that's not available


https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06XRG59PK/ref=twister_B072Z1DV68?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B071WP78NP/ref=twister_B072Z1DV68?_encoding=UTF8&th=1


----------



## DeadlyTitan (Jan 4, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> Crucial tends to be very compatible, for awhile there it was gskill but its now a mixed bag with them



The ram i bought is only single 1x16 GB stick so i went ahead and bought 2 sticks of them. will there be any problems? i was unable to find them in pairs.



CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06XRG59PK/ref=twister_B072Z1DV68?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B071WP78NP/ref=twister_B072Z1DV68?_encoding=UTF8&th=1




Looks like its in stock right now but it was not when i was looking for it. I was specifically going for 2x16 cause i want to upgrade in an year or two again to 64 GB  when ram prices goes down. My work load is really memory intensive.

well nothing can be done. already bought the ram. Also the ram price seems to have increased since the last time i checked (used to be $399.99 + $99.99 Shipping & Import Fees Deposit) now its $449.99 + $193.19 Shipping & Import Fees Deposit that is a huge increase in price.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 4, 2018)

That is odd because I have been watching these particular sticks for months now (granted the 2x8GB ones) and havent seen them out of stock at all. :-/


----------



## DeadlyTitan (Jan 4, 2018)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> That is odd because I have been watching these particular sticks for months now (granted the 2x8GB ones) and havent seen them out of stock at all. :-/



That might be because you might have a lot more sellers who ships to your country/place you live, there are only a very handful of sellers who will ship to where i live .


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 4, 2018)

DeadlyTitan said:


> I was specifically going for 2x16 cause i want to upgrade in an year or two again to 64 GB  when ram prices goes down. My work load is really memory intensive.


Chances are you will not find a set that works with the ram you just bought. Some of the Ballistix DDR4 uses Samsung memory ICs, even, while as time goes on this should adjust to Micron. The same would apply no matter what brand you buy though... the memory makers do not like me disclosing memory IC used on sticks when I write my reviews here in many instances because of exactly this thing taking place. Some sets, though, do proudly disclose IC type right on the package. The Ballistix Elite is not one of these sets. The 3466 MHz kit I reviewed here is most definitely Samsung IC (you can see the chips easily under the heatspreader due to its design).

I have had my G.Skill RGB sticks since before they were really in retail, and have not had a single issue with them on multiple motherboards. If you get the sticks that have straight timings (like 14-14-14 @ 3200 or 16-16-16 @ 3600), you're getting better sticks than what anyone else offers right now. But you can get these same sticks without the RGB too if you're really worried about it.

If you want the absolute best XMP profiled sticks, you can only buy G.Skill. If you like to OC, you can buy other brands and test your luck.


----------

